# First Time Photographing a Lightning Storm



## mswiech (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey everyone, we had a nice storm roll through last night.  I wasn't actually going to go out and photograph the storm, but rather a Ribfest, but the storm came in and provided a nice light show.  Here are some shots that I got of the storm.  Please let me know what you think, and what I did and could have done better.

All shot with a D3100 and 50mm F/1.8G on a Velbon Tripod.


1. Here is a shot that I took while the sun was setting in the background and I look there is a Rainbow.  The rainbow was there for only a few seconds so I took the shot and was lucky enough to get a bolt of lightning into the shot as well

Camera     Nikon D3100
Exposure     1.6
Aperture     f/8.0
Focal Length     50 mm
ISO Speed     100




_DSC0058 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr

2. This shot I got while I was moving my van and the camera was still on a cable release.

Camera     Nikon D3100
Exposure     80
Aperture     f/8.0
Focal Length     50 mm
ISO Speed     100

This shot I got while I was moving my van and the camera was still on a cable release.




_DSC0228 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr

3. 

Camera     Nikon D3100
Exposure     3.2
Aperture     f/8.0
Focal Length     50 mm
ISO Speed     400




_DSC0218 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr

4. 

Camera     Nikon D3100
Exposure     15
Aperture     f/8.0
Focal Length     50 mm
ISO Speed     100




_DSC0173-2 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr

5. 

Camera     Nikon D3100
Exposure     9.4
Aperture     f/8.0
Focal Length     50 mm
ISO Speed     100




_DSC0225 by mswiechwaterloo, on Flickr

If you want to see more images you can check out my Flikr or Smugmug page here - Lightning - Mike Swiech Photography - Lightning - a set on Flickr


----------



## Tony S (Aug 14, 2011)

That first one with the rainbow is pretty sweet, not the usual lightning shot one sees.


----------



## mswiech (Aug 14, 2011)

Tony S said:


> That first one with the rainbow is pretty sweet, not the usual lightning shot one sees.


 No its not.  Some parts of the sky were green and black, some pink and purple. Glad it got it when I did.


----------

